# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  آموزش نرم افزار case studio

## anahitanaragh

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز که در این سایت فعالیت دارندو جا دارد از همه تشکر کنیم.
من به دنبال آموزش نرم افزار case studio  هستم اگر کسی از دوستان مرجعی را برای آموزش آن می شناسه لطف کنه و معرفی کنه.
دلایل استفاده من از این نرم افزار اینه که می خوام طراحی کنم و دیتابیسم را در sql توی خروجی برام طراحی کنه.
ممنون میشم اگر کسی نرم افزار دیگری که منبع آموزش فارسی داشته باشه بهم معرفی کنه ضمن اینکه قابلیتی که گفتم را نیز داشته باشه.
ممنونم با تشکر.

----------


## wskfhut

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز که در این سایت فعالیت دارندو جا دارد از همه تشکر کنیم.
> من به دنبال آموزش نرم افزار case studio  هستم اگر کسی از دوستان مرجعی را برای آموزش آن می شناسه لطف کنه و معرفی کنه.
> دلایل استفاده من از این نرم افزار اینه که می خوام طراحی کنم و دیتابیسم را در sql توی خروجی برام طراحی کنه.
> ممنون میشم اگر کسی نرم افزار دیگری که منبع آموزش فارسی داشته باشه بهم معرفی کنه ضمن اینکه قابلیتی که گفتم را نیز داشته باشه.
> ممنونم با تشکر.


به این سایت مراجعه کنید (البته PDF به زبان انگلیسیه) 
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/case-studio-pdf.html

----------

